
The Pirate Bay Must Be Blocked in Sweden, Court of Appeal Rules - johansch
https://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-must-be-blocked-in-sweden-court-of-appeal-rules-170213/
======
johansch
I belive this is the first time the Swedish judicial system has decided to
order the blocking of a (list of) particular DNS entries from being resolved
in Sweden. Swedish ISPs must now filter out a list of about a hundred named
domains from DNS resolution.

Here is the ruling (in Swedish):
[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3460821-Svea-HR-
PMT-...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3460821-Svea-HR-
PMT-11706-15-Dom-2017-02-13.html)

